# O/T . Whatcha listenin to ?



## mmcmdl

Boring arse night in at work . Sat. night after pay day and no-one shows up as usual makes for a slow night for me . 

https://www.iheart.com/live/i-105-5464/

Out of Pa .


----------



## ELHEAD

Usually listen to WMMT, Whitesburg, KY.
Dave


----------



## DavidR8

CKUA out of Edmonton AB. 
Saturday Night Blues 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl

12 am I switch over 96.9 out of Binghamton NY . Full time classic country . 

Any station in this area plays the same 5 songs over and over .  Always looking for new stations to stream in here at work !


----------



## Bi11Hudson

When I was working at the steel mill, Classical(any) was all I could find to listen to. For this area, anyway. What I listen to now is *called* jazz. Old timey piano bar would be a better fit. It's a saxiphone/piano combo that I found on the net. 
At most times I like swing, classical, country, jazz, blues, rock~~~~~ Really whatever fits my temperment at the time. The piano/sax music is long running, doesn't start repeating for several hours. It runs for 10 hours total, longer than I can stay awake now. 
What  I avoid is just as spread out. Anything modern, hip-hop, rap, teeny-bopper, et al. Occasionally there is something worth hearing in any genre and I will find it and record. After a while, the recordings start to take up enough time to make it worth making a "working" copy.

.


----------



## mmcmdl

Bi11Hudson said:


> It's a saxiphone/piano combo that I found on the net.



Cool Bill . I have my King Super 20 tenor from my elementary school days . Original owner 66 or 67 .


----------



## darkzero

I listen to gangster rap from the 90s!

 

J/K


----------



## Dhal22

I usually listen to one of my Pandora channels.  I prefer southern, classic or hard rock but I have a couple of blues channels dialed in there also.


----------



## Bi11Hudson

Try one of these, they all run for hours.














The only one I have been able to record is the first one. The rest as my temperment demands.
.


----------



## ddillman

bluegrass junction on SXM


----------



## Ulma Doctor

darkzero said:


> I listen to gangster rap from the 90s!
> 
> 
> 
> J/K


Tupac , Biggie, Dre ,and Snoop - gonna do a drive-by an bust a cap


----------



## Ulma Doctor

i must be a black sheep, i listen to Classic Rock
FM104.1 the Hawk, Modern Rock FM98.5, and I tunes

some of my favorite songs make most folks cringe


----------



## Norseman C.B.

104.7 f.m. the Eagle
99.5 f.m. the Rock             60's 70's and 80's  *ROCK  !!!!!  Or Heavy Metal*
No crap or cow flop allowed in my shop  !!!.....................................................


----------



## Dhal22

Norseman C.B. said:


> 104.7 f.m. the Eagle
> 99.5 f.m. the Rock             60's 70's and 80's  *ROCK  !!!!!  Or Heavy Metal*
> No crap or cow flop allowed in my shop  !!!.....................................................




My concerts in the last 12 months are Iron Maiden, Tool and Godsmack.  And Smashing Pumpkins.


----------



## Stonebriar

Allman Brothers seven turns cd on top for me right now.


----------



## Norseman C.B.

Symphony of Destruction  !!........................

And on another note the rockabilly and blues that Justin Johnson puts up on you tube is cool  !!!


----------



## savarin

I listen to virtually every genre except country, 50's rock n roll, crap and commercial radio stations.
Heres a couple of you tube channels who have some interesting stuff I've found lately.








						PomplamooseMusic
					

To support our home-grown music: http://www.patreon.com/Pomplamoose Fan Mail: 600 Townsend, San Francisco, CA, 94103 Press Inquiries for Jack: press@patreon....




					www.youtube.com
				








						YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Dhal22

Stonebriar said:


> Allman Brothers seven turns cd on top for me right now.




We might have a winner here .


----------



## vtcnc

darkzero said:


> I listen to gangster rap from the 90s!
> 
> 
> 
> J/K



I went on a Public Enemy bender about two months ago...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shootymacshootface

Tool, A Perfect Circle, Pusifer, and The Deftones.
I'm 52, and I know that I should be listening to classic rock, but they never come out with any new music!


----------



## vtcnc

If my signature line had a list of my favorite bands it would be in order:

Primus, Rage Against the Machine, Soundgarden, Faith No More, Public Enemy, Beastie Boys, Ozzy, then it just gets away from me at that point  and devolves into Megadeth, Tool, GNR, Metallica, etc. 

Now that I think about it, this is simply evidence that I'm a product of MTV in the 90s....

...except for the Primus part.


----------



## mmcmdl

Today I'll be listening to my all time favorite . The sweet sounds of a Kubota diesel at 2000 rpm . It is a beautiful day down here in Md . Took the dogs out on a long walk and now gravitating to the outside readying a bonfire for the evening . There will be garage time also , so the new country station that I hate will get some ear attention from me .


----------



## NCjeeper

80's tunes on WXBX.


----------



## eugene13

Channel 388 on Direct tv, classic rock, does anyone remember KMET in LA, strike the burner with Mary Turner, the fish report on Fridays.  The movie FM plays homage to that crazy bunch.


----------



## westerner

Great subject! I am nearly 60 so adjust accordingly-

Got a huge pile of old and not-so-old Johnny Cash, Merle Haggard, George Jones, Patsy Cline, Marty Robbins, Hank Jr. and Sr.  I hated this stuff as a kid. My dad was hardcore. I called it "cows wailing". He and my Uncle both said "Someday, You'll Understand". Yup, just like Creedence said I would.
Merle has no peer, but Johnny ain't no slouch. Understand the dues they paid, and it will deepen the experience.

I got into 70's rock like Creedence, Eagles, Billy Joel, Elton John and all that because the radio was King. My brother and his buds were a bit more sophisticated? and turned me on to Pink Floyd, Moody Blues, Yes, Queen, Sabbath and other "heavy" stuff. I still think Pink Floyd spoke to my generation, and at least two more, both forward and back. Have you ever worked for a "Dog"? Are YOU a Dog? I sure try not to be.....
My brother and them went HEAVY, like 5 Finger, Puddle of Mud, and more I cannot name. That stuff does NOT do a DANG thing for me.

Just gonna put something on and go to work? I hit SXM "Outlaw Country" or "Deep Tracks", depending on the DJ.


----------



## westerner

Stonebriar said:


> Allman Brothers seven turns cd on top for me right now.


Yup. They had such a unique tone and feel that no one else could approach. Beautiful, all of it.


----------



## Bi11Hudson

Well, you seem to have hit a chord with this one. I didn't see any mention of Steppenwolfe, so I guess I'll do that one. At least "Born to be Wild", the rest is just so-so. Moody Blues are the same, "Days of Future Past" speaks to me, the rest again is so-so. Most musicians are like that, one or two pieces that speak to me. Their others are just noise. Most any genre has something to fit "ME" and the rest just float by on the wind. 

Johnny Cash is for the most part just caterwailing, but there are some that I keep handy. CCR, of course has "It Fell Out of the Sky", which speaks of humanity in general. There are many more, but I can't place their names. But have recordings of it all, just never got around to putting the pieces together. 

I do suppose Momma Cass and Simon & Garfunkle deserve a mention as well. As do Kitty Wells and Hank Sr. Hank Jr is just riding his daddy's name and doesn't count for much. The country singers from Hank Sr's day are not really singers, they are more like storytellers. Their singing sux, but the story is well worth listening to.

.


----------



## Dhal22

Shootymacshootface said:


> Tool, A Perfect Circle, Pusifer, and The Deftones.
> I'm 52, and I know that I should be listening to classic rock, but they never come out with any new music!




Chevelle, Godsmack,  Three Days Grace, not a lot but there is a hint of rock still out there.  Tool has a new album.


----------



## vtcnc

Dhal22 said:


> Tool has a new album.


Haven't listened to that one yet. How is it?


----------



## Shootymacshootface

vtcnc said:


> Haven't listened to that one yet. How is it?


Just as good as their earlier stuff. Maynard hasn't lost any of his range (or edge).


----------



## Dhal22

vtcnc said:


> Haven't listened to that one yet. How is it?




Trying to buy it but I can never remember log in info so haven't bought or listened to the full album.   I did go to the concert last week and heard some of the new stuff.


----------



## Dhal22

Shootymacshootface said:


> Just as good as their earlier stuff. Maynard hasn't lost any of his range (or edge).




Correct.


----------



## stupoty




----------



## Eddyde

WFMU-FM 91.1/Jersey City, NJ; 90.1/Hudson Valley, NY – We're an independent freeform station broadcasting at 91.1 fm in New York, at 90.1 fm in the Hudson Valley, and with gobs and gobs of online offerings.


----------



## mmcmdl

Hard to believe it's been 35 years ago . I feel old .


----------



## mmcmdl

Sam Jerry Shawn + Alison = Perfection


----------



## Old Mud

Oh boy, this is the way it was.


----------



## Old Mud

And now  Andrea Bocelli Live in Tuscany  

     vive ya .


----------



## Old Mud

And in between those two either WWVA Wheeling West Virginal or WINS New York with Allan Freed show.


----------



## erikmannie

I listen to Gospel Bluegrass on YouTube. The older, the better. The sound of a banjo drives my neighbor absolutely insane.


----------



## aliva

I turned my radio on in the shop 15 years ago to a local rock station, haven't changed the channel, radio is on 24/7. It's there to make noise.


----------



## pontiac428

I listen to a lot of metal, 80's-90's for the most part.  I don't know what's happened in the last 20 years, other than I missed it.

Here's an exception, definitely more on the rockabilly tip, if you will:


----------



## ACHiPo

Keb' Mo' Oklahoma on vinyl.  Soothing, sweet.


----------



## mmcmdl

Starting breaking in my replacement last night . He'll be trained in " old country " tonight . 96.9 classic country out of Binghamton NY .


----------



## C-Bag

I'm more a fan acoustic music. These guys the Cleverly's have been around for quite a while but I just got on to them. They are hilarious and good musicians.


----------



## pontiac428

When I am in the shop, I listen to all kinds of stuff, not just Slayer.  Sometimes I get all happy on ZZ Top, or Tears for Fears or Bowie.

Today, this rocked by socks while working (building) on the shop.


----------



## Dhal22

I can't figure out what they were thinking about when they wrote that song.............


----------



## mmcmdl

Boring arse night tonight . So ...................something to beat the blues and keep me awake !


----------



## fixit

KFI


----------



## Buffalo21

Radio!?! There’s a thought, I have 30s-50s movie serials movie serials non-stop loop  (24 h a day) in the shop, Flash Gordon, Buck Rogers, Commando Cody, Capt American, Batman, Green Hornet, etc, etc.


----------



## 7milesup

pontiac428 said:


> When I am in the shop, I listen to all kinds of stuff, not just Slayer.  Sometimes I get all happy on ZZ Top, or Tears for Fears or Bowie.
> 
> Today, this rocked by socks while working (building) on the shop.



HA!  One of my favorites!!


----------



## 7milesup

Sometimes I will tune into KEXP online for something different.  They do occasionally have a "rap" day which then of course, I switch to something else.

Also, the likes of Joe Walsh, Heart, The Baby's, Honeymoon Suite, Don Felder, Jefferson Starship, Coverdale and Page.  Yeah, I am all over the board, except country.  Absolutely cannot stand country.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

David Allen Coe anyone ???

i sing this one  to myself often ( i get funny looks from the neighbors, but i don't care )


----------



## Dhal22

Ulma Doctor said:


> David Allen Coe anyone ???
> 
> i sing this one  to myself often ( i get funny looks from the neighbors, but i don't care )




I don't like country but that might be the best beer drinking song ever.   Used to shoot competitive pool (sometimes in hole in the wall honky tonks) and learned to appreciate the better country beer drinking songs.


----------



## Buffalo21

Sleepy LaBeef


----------



## Old Mud

7milesup said:


> Sometimes I will tune into KEXP online for something different.  They do occasionally have a "rap" day which then of course, I switch to something else.
> 
> Also, the likes of Joe Walsh, Heart, The Baby's, Honeymoon Suite, Don Felder, Jefferson Starship, Coverdale and Page.  Yeah, I am all over the board, except country.  Absolutely cannot stand country.




  Sacrilegious !!!   Have you never heard this ??


----------



## Old Mud

Or this ??


----------



## finsruskw

I listened to my sweet hummin Cummins in my Ram 3500 dually the last 2 days on a trip and came up with this when I pulled in the drive last night.
Happy Camper for sure!


----------



## mmcmdl

I get 1/2 of that mpg in my 6.0 . I just tuned it correctly but haven't checked for any results yet . It was still tuned for street and stock tires so we put some hp into it . It now jumps off the line and the shift points are correct .


----------



## Buffalo21

The roughly 10,000# 2018 GMC Savanna long wheelbase service van, get about 15-16 mpg, it’s a 6L with a 6 speed auto, rear end is 3.42.


----------



## finsruskw

This is fun to listen to also at WOT!!


----------



## gr8legs

I like KMHD FM in Portland Oregon - 24 hour jazz station that (they say) is available as a stream at KMHD.COM

No commercials other than PSA's and Public Radio low-key underwriter messages


----------



## Old Mud

Ulma Doctor said:


> David Allen Coe anyone ???
> 
> i sing this one  to myself often ( i get funny looks from the neighbors, but i don't care )




  DANG !!!!! Yes im working outside singing and can't get that song out of my head !!. (Not  a bad thing for me) .


----------



## mmcmdl

Long night of the blues here at work ..........................so this fits in quite well . Nicolette sure looked great way back then .


----------



## 7milesup

savarin said:


> I listen to virtually every genre except country, 50's rock n roll, crap and commercial radio stations.
> Heres a couple of you tube channels who have some interesting stuff I've found lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PomplamooseMusic
> 
> 
> To support our home-grown music: http://www.patreon.com/Pomplamoose Fan Mail: 600 Townsend, San Francisco, CA, 94103 Press Inquiries for Jack: press@patreon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube
> 
> 
> Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com



That is a rather interesting band.  Something different.  At least it isn't country.

Rediscovered The Baby's recently too. 

Also, I started utilizing my ear buds and listening to podcasts.  I especially enjoy Hidden Brain from NPR and other similar programs that are intellectually stimulating.  Way with Words is another one.


----------



## Mtnmac

The local non profit FM station, streamed.  All volunteer DJ’’s, wide variety of stuff.  From bluegrass to metal.  Local news, too which was a huge help during the recent wildfires.








						Home -
					

Listen to our Archived Shows on Mixcloud Reach out to us! KBCZ is a proud program of the Boulder Creek Recreation and Parks District. Our studios are located in beautiful downtown Boulder Creek in the Santa Cruz Mountains. Get in touch! We accept music submissions in digital format only.  Please...




					kbcz.org


----------



## vtcnc

TOOL


----------



## vtcnc

Shootymacshootface said:


> Just as good as their earlier stuff. Maynard hasn't lost any of his range (or edge).


Listening to him on JRE was refreshing and inspiring. Forgotten how down to earth but off the charts intelligent that guy is. Man, it must be nice to have the "screw you money" to do whatever the heck you want.


----------



## vtcnc

I’m a borderline stalker fan of Primus. Les Claypool of Primus joined these guys on one of their videos and I’ve found them to be pretty entertaining:

Two Minutes to Late Night









						Two Minutes To Late Night
					

It's Two Minutes to Late Night: the world's only heavy metal-themed talk show. Created by Jordan Olds and Drew Kaufman and featuring the greatest bar mitzvah...




					www.youtube.com
				




Basically a bunch of professional musicians doing remote covers and it’s all mixed together to bring you a pretty unique cover song video.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pontiac428

That's pretty legit!  It's kinda like cheating to ask Claypool to do Rush. Never seen these guys,  I'm looking forward to seeing what else they've got!

Edit:
Should post music...








						Lovage - Music to Make Love to Your Old Lady By (2001)
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## vtcnc

Yeah Geddy Lee was apparently one of Claypool’s big influences. I think Primus played at the Rock n Roll Hall of Fame Induction for Rush if I’m not mistaken so to see him doing this cover was cool.

Digressing a bit - another project of his I’ve been binging again lately is one Claypool did with Trey Anastasio and Stuart Copeland - Oysterhead. Very good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOMOGO

Mostly satellite radio. Classic rock, blues, jazz, and lately, a lot of the old time radio shows, if I'm doing something where I can hear the whole show with out it being drowned out by machine noise. Mike


----------



## Dhal22

vtcnc said:


> TOOL



I became a Tool fan when their last album 10,000 days came out.  Since then I've been to 4 of their concerts and listen to them daily.   Just incredible music but it really comes together after you've seen them live.


----------



## vtcnc

I only saw them once at ‘93 Lollapalooza. It was incredible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helmbelly

Like me my JJ Cale, some Django Rheinhardt and some Jerry Garcia. these 3, no one ever played better guitar. No gangsta here please, this is New Orleans where jazz was invented. Stream ya up some WWOZ on the week ends, sunday you'll never hear better bluegrass. But WWOZ is community radio, you'll hear a lot of stuff. A lot of Nawlinz funk. Nothin wrong with some funky wah wah.


----------



## helmbelly

and doesnt anyone go forgetting Lloyd Glenn


----------



## sycle1

Love all music except opera that singing drives me nuts.
Favourite at the moment is Prog Rock Master Neal Morse. 
Transatlantic, Flying colors, Neal Morse Band and Kenny Wayne Shepherd band.


----------



## Dhal22

sycle1 said:


> Love all music except opera that singing drives me nuts.
> Favourite at the moment is Prog Rock Master Neal Morse.
> Transatlantic, Flying colors, Neal Morse Band and Kenny Wayne Shepherd band.



I saw Kenny Wayne Shepard right before the Allman Bros Band.  Quite the contrast between Kenny's strutting around and Derek Trucks calm reserved demeanor..  Both can play but the strutting was over the top imo.


----------



## Shootymacshootface

vtcnc said:


> I only saw them once at ‘93 Lollapalooza. It was incredible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had tickets for a show in Buffalo NY this past March. Obviously it never happened, but MJK made sure that everyone got a refund.


----------



## OliverWilkins




----------



## vtcnc

Shootymacshootface said:


> I had tickets for a show in Buffalo NY this past March. Obviously it never happened, but MJK made sure that everyone got a refund.


I might do this...









						pusciferdotcom
					

Life is too short NOT to create something with every breath we draw. Puscifer celebrates this creative process. We embrace all mediums. Music, film, cuisine,...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Cooter Brown




----------



## Cooter Brown




----------



## 7milesup

Desert Mountain Tribe!!


----------



## mmcmdl

Halloween night , full moon , nice and crisp outside , daylight savings night , the guy close to our plant has a bonfire and the smoke is coming down thru our vents ..................................I have a 13 hour night which puts me up to 75 hours this week .  Wish I could be sitting around one of those bonfires ! Good news is , I only have 11.5 hrs . to go . Bad news is my trainee just came in and picked up his tools , he got an offer from Lockheed .

So on the menu tonight . I 105 time machine out of Reading Pa., the onto 105.5 hank fm out of Myrtle Beach SC after 12 o'oclock . Happy Halloween ! 

~~~~WARNING~~~~ These are country stations !


----------



## Dhal22

Listening to and watching football tonight.   Fire pit going,  patio chair is comfortable, life is good.    No county.   Ever.


----------



## eugene13

I've just turned 74 and I'm going to listen to every one of my vinyl's: Allen Parsons Project, Beach Boys, Cream, The Doors, Emerson Lake and Palmer, Frank Zappa, Grateful Dead, Heart... I don't know how many albums I have, but I'm going to hear them all.


----------



## savarin

good choice


----------



## hotrats

Some good music being listened too here. I'm going to have to look many of these up, as not familiar with. To be honest, I'll tune the radio to a NPR station. What my daughter used to call old man radio. Musically, I tend to go towards smooth jazz - Mindi Abair, Jeff Golub. I do enjoy throwing on older Tom Waits, Duke Jupiter, Climax Blues Band. And Janis. What  a voice!  I did hear the Cleverlys recently, what a hoot!


----------



## C-Bag

I use my wireless headphones and either my phone or iPad to listen Pandora. It all just depends on what I’m doing. If I’m doing production work and need to get after it I’ll listen to Finnish metal like Wintersun. Like espresso music. Or something more calming to do prototype work Hawaiian, or Bluegrass like Tim O’Brian or Steeldrivers. Sometimes I’ll listen trad Portuguese Fado music or Jacob do Bandolim. Also like Texas swing like Red Knuckles and the Trailblazers. Love that name,


----------



## Gaffer

I rarely listen to music outside of driving. The ride in this morning began with FGL, "I Love My Country." Their harmony is awesome.


----------



## Winegrower

I haven’t listened to a radio station for a couple decades.  It’s Spotify from iPhone to a Bose bluetooth speaker.   And mainly little known Dylan tunes.


----------



## pontiac428

Appropriate Tom Waits for today's climate!


----------



## eugene13

hotrats said:


> And Janis. What a voice!


Yes, and what a heart and soul.


----------



## pontiac428

A little machine shop action in this old favorite. RevCo!


----------



## hotrats

Always wanted to get to Rochester for one of their reunion concerts. Think their 'last' one was around 2015-16 maybe. Great band.


----------



## phranticness




----------



## brino

Tonight I wanted to hear some Black Crowes....and went back to their first album "Shake Your Moneymaker".

....but Southern Harmony and Musical Companion is one of my favourites.

-brino


----------



## pontiac428

I once saw the Black Crowes, Sheryl Crow, and the Counting Crows at the same festival.  There should be a punch line for that.


----------



## eugene13

The seatbelts in our racecar are made by Crow, my next door neighbors are all members in the Crow tribe.


----------



## mmcmdl

Being it's been a smooth night so far ......................


----------



## DavidR8

I’m a huge Pino Paladino fan. 
Absolute landmark bass intro. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl

End of my week tonight , got some vehicle work to get done and looking for a garage with a few good helpers .


----------



## mmcmdl

For those up above the border . Never heard this singer , darn she's good .


----------



## Gaffer

In the spirit of Christmas and the New Year, I recommend you listen to these performances. They are incredible vocals by Jennifer Nettles and Idina Menzel. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Cooter Brown




----------



## Cooter Brown




----------



## 7milesup

Cooter Brown said:


>


Wow, that one was wild.  Music was good.  Video was .... well, funky.


----------



## 7milesup

Oh, every now and then I veer off to one side...


----------



## Cooter Brown




----------



## Dhal22

7milesup said:


> Oh, every now and then I veer off to one side...




Ball and Biscuit is an incredible song.


----------



## 7milesup

Dhal22 said:


> Ball and Biscuit is an incredible song.


Yes it is!


----------



## martik777

(169) ? and The Mysterians - 96 Tears - YouTube


----------



## Dhal22

https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3htOwmtQv_yHPXNRHNJ-naKnAsvOuclt


----------



## mmcmdl

105.5 Hank FM
					

Listen to 105.5 Hank FM online




					onlineradiobox.com
				




12 hours of fire watch duty tonight and tomorrow night . I'm going to crank this up and put together 12 Dayton 2 stage dust collectors . What a way to spend Christmas Eve .


----------



## alloy

My wife recently got a subscription to Sirius.

I found classic vinyl  on there. I like my local station because its nice to hear whats happening in my areA, but more and more there are more commercials than classic rock.

And don't get me wrong,  I like Christmas, but not every third song on my local station. And they repeat the same 3 Christmas songs over and over.

So I'm quickly becoming a Sirius fan.


----------



## eugene13

Santa brought me a phono pre-amp so I can listen to my vinyl's, it took me two tries to get one that sounded good, the more you spend the better they work.  Here's what I listened to first, Eric Burdon's gravely voice with 2 octaves in "House Of the Rising Sun", pleading in "Help Me Girl". and slightly stoned in "A Girl Named Sandoz".  I'm in my 70s and i miss the 60s.


----------



## mmcmdl

Nothing like a little bluegrass/country Christmas music for the holidays .


----------



## C-Bag

One my all time favorite bluegrass albums.

Remembering Tony Rice, one of the best flatpickers ever, passed Christmas morning. RIP.


----------



## Cooter Brown




----------



## mmcmdl

C-Bag said:


> One my all time favorite bluegrass albums.
> 
> Remembering Tony Rice, one of the best flatpickers ever, passed Christmas morning. RIP.



I did not know that . A huge loss for the bluegrass family .  I guess I should log into Facebook more often , my buddy is president of the IBHF down in Nashville . Paul Schiminger . I thought I read where he is planning on retiring this year , but man did we have some huge parties in my back yard with Paul and his band playing !


----------



## mmcmdl

One of my favs …………….RIP Tony .


----------



## FOMOGO

Love's me some soft shell crab samich!! A little hard to come by out this way, but when in season I'll splurge on some flown in fresh at the local seafood CO. Cheers, Mike

Quote: Hot Bottom Feeder


----------



## ACHiPo

mmcmdl said:


> One of my favs …………….RIP Tony .


I like to think of myself as pretty knowledgeable about music and musicians, but Tony Rice hadn't hit my radar until his passing this week.  He was amazing.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## C-Bag

ACHiPo said:


> I like to think of myself as pretty knowledgeable about music and musicians, but Tony Rice hadn't hit my radar until his passing this week.  He was amazing.  Thanks for the post.


There were few as influential lead guitar players in bluegrass before TR. Doc Watson wasn’t seen as bluegrass more folk and old time/blues. Some others. But his body of work with especially the Grisman Quintet and on was ground breaking. Sorry Dave, but him doing Free Born Man is like Free Bird or such for me. He so many other great things.


----------



## mmcmdl

I've been a large fan of bluegrass for years and years as my brother played before being deceased . I have his banjo up in the attic and won't part with it . My other brother has played guitar for a living his entire life . Freeborn Man is one of my all time favs because of the talented group that was at this festival . They're the best of the best IMO .


----------



## C-Bag

mmcmdl said:


> They're the best of the best IMO .


Yes, _for that time period._ There are young pickers right now that even as phenomenal as those guys are, there’s kids that are even better. The shoulders of giants and all that. Guys like Chris Thile and Cody Killbe and a host of others that are now about the age of the bunch in the vid who became known as “usual suspects.”


----------



## Gaffer

John Popper


----------



## Cooter Brown




----------



## mmcmdl

Are you ready to party ?


----------



## mmcmdl

My back yard party band ! I hope to get them back together for one more " last blast " .


----------



## mmcmdl

Martina with a little bit of " steel " .


----------



## mmcmdl

Little country blues .


----------



## mmcmdl

For the dog lovers .


----------



## mmcmdl

Dang . Not sure how I got here but glad I did somehow . Great show band with cool brass section .  Singers definately have their tooling organized .  Get your sax on .


----------



## Stonebriar

You need to check this kid out.


----------



## mmcmdl

My first Sat night off in a great while . Not sitting at the bonfire , but the basement is great as I'm off work . I 105 time machine


----------



## Dhal22

Iron Maiden channel on Pandora tonight............


----------



## matthewsx

my old buddy Greg....


----------



## pontiac428

I just installed 4 Klipsch Reference speakers ans a 12" sub in my shop. One pair faces the automotive/fabrication bay, and the other faces the machine shop with the sub in the middle. To celebrate having good audio, I picked this old favorite to dial everything in.


----------



## Dhal22

pontiac428 said:


> I just installed 4 Klipsch Reference speakers ans speaker's a 12" sub in my shop. One pair faces the automotive/fabrication bay, and the other faces the machine shop with the sub in the middle. To celebrate having good audio, I picked this old favorite to dial everything in.




Oh jeeze,, forgot About them.   Good way to push your speaker limits.   Not my type of music but again,  good way to push your speakers.


----------



## mmcmdl

Once again . Not sure why , but this sure sounds good with 450 WPC driving the Polks . If you look closely at the music stands , they'd make great collet racks ~ Speaking of racks , got some tool holding issues at 2.15 in .


----------



## mmcmdl

Where'd the years go ?


----------



## mmcmdl




----------



## 7milesup

Sometimes I enjoy watching classical...


----------



## mmcmdl

I've seen this !


----------



## alloy

My wife has a Sirius XM subscription and she talked me into downloading he app.  I'm hooked.  I found Classic Vinyl and I don't need to listen to anything else.  I used to like my local station, but in December 2 out of 3 songs were Christmas songs, and there are so many ads they run offering jobs there is almost no music anymore.  










						Classic Vinyl - '60s & '70s Classic Rock Music Station on SiriusXM
					

Hear the top music hits, commercial free radio, from the best classic rock artists, 60s & 70s including The Rolling Stones, The Beatles, Pink Floyd & more!



					www.siriusxm.com


----------



## mmcmdl

Dedicated to this Covid crap . Can't wait to get out and see some live events once again .


----------



## mmcmdl

Gettin late in the evening .


----------



## mmcmdl

Ladies of Bluegrass / Country


----------



## mmcmdl

Gotta love boots .


----------



## mmcmdl

Best in class ?


----------



## mmcmdl




----------



## Dhal22

Jamming to Sublime tonight.


----------



## mmcmdl

I 105 until 12 midnight 








						I-105 | iHeart
					

Pennsylvania's Country Leader




					www.iheart.com
				




Hank FM  out of Myrtle Beach midnight until 7am 








						105.5 Hank FM
					

Listen to 105.5 Hank FM online




					onlineradiobox.com
				




This will be the last Saturday night I have to listen in at work . Tomorrow I switch to Sunday night thru Weds night . I have my weekends back with the family finally .


----------



## pontiac428

I know I'm a weirdo, but I love my little corner of the 80's.


----------



## vtcnc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhal22

pontiac428 said:


> I know I'm a weirdo, but I love my little corner of the 80's.



I liked most rock/ Metal 80' bands and music but never got into slayer, Anthrax, Megadeth, etc.  Neither did i like some of the glam rock in the late 80's (Warrant, Poison, etc).


----------



## FOMOGO

Been listening to a lot of jazz lately on XM, and Little Steven's underground garage. Mike


----------



## westerner

Stonebriar said:


> You need to check this kid out.


Holy Smokes! True genius.


----------



## savarin

Gone on from most music, now I rather like this kind of thing.




Wont appeal to most but my shed my choice.


----------



## Winegrower

Bob Dylan’s 80th birthday celebration from the US Ambassador’s residence in Dublin, Ireland.  

it’s on YouTube.   Wow.


----------



## FOMOGO

LSD for tea. Cheers, Mike



savarin said:


> Wont appeal to most but my shed my choice.


----------



## Eddyde

savarin said:


> Gone on from most music, now I rather like this kind of thing.
> 
> Wont appeal to most but my shed my choice.


You might like these guys...


----------



## mmcmdl

I 105 Time Machine

Gone for 6 years this week . On the spotlight of this weeks show .


----------



## Shootymacshootface

Gunfire!
I'm at a USPSA match.


----------



## mmcmdl

Been quite a while since I've worked this shift , but some things stay the same . 

I 105 Time Machine out of Pa until 12 . 105.5 Hank FM out of Myrtle Beach until 7 am . Long ash boring night ahead .


----------



## C-Bag

Eddyde said:


> You might like these guys...


I’ve got a channel on Pandora called binaural beats that’s similar. I love to listen to this while working in the shop as it gets the old right brain going. Seem more creative and can get in the flow. Next thing I know 4hrs have flown by.


----------



## pontiac428




----------



## alloy

Every once in awhile I like to watch this again.  I guess this was his last recording.


----------



## mmcmdl

Gotta love some tenor and baritone sax .


----------



## wachuko

This...


----------



## MikeWi

Skrillex has been my jam lately.


----------



## wachuko

Several years ago I forced (at least it felt that way) my son to join us for a theater play.  It was the four of us: My wife, daughter, him, and me...  The play was Wicked.  To my son's surprise, he was hooked from the start of the play... when Idina Menzel sang this song my son jumped from the seat and started clapping and just screaming "wow! amazing! WOW!"...    He thought the play was over so he was even more surprised and enthusiastic when we told him that this was just intermission and there was more to come...

We got the CD for the original recording and play it often... So listening to this now... stills gives me the chills listening to it, specially the end...


----------



## Just for fun

Serious XM - Deep Tracks


----------



## CaZMaN

Steve Earle - just saw him in concert last week.


----------



## mmcmdl

So another Sat night and I ain't no money !   Once again , I'll be down the basement " tooling " around with I 105 time machine playing . The wood stove is cranked up , I'm not yet stocked up on adult beverages but will be soon . Going to open up a container of new tools and get into it . Who knows what I'll find .


----------



## FOMOGO

Had forgotten how good this was. Mike


----------



## mmcmdl

FOMOGO said:


> Had forgotten how good this was. Mike


I met them out west years ago . My step brother was a full blown hippee at the time . Living the dream on a mountain top off the grid !


----------



## savarin

great minds think alike.
Had White rabbit blaring out yesterday in the shop.


----------



## savarin

As most of us probably know your favourite music can usually be found on youtube no matter how obscure it may be.
But some of us may not know about https://www.4kdownload.com/28
I use it to strip the audio from the video and save as mp3's to build my shop track lists.
Quick, simple and easy to use.


----------



## savarin

and now for something completely different


----------

